# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  دو مشکل در پروژه ی Setup شده

## online98

سلام و خسته نباشید 
دوستان بنده یک پروژه که با VB6 نوشته شده را با استفاده Package & Deployment Wizard و Setup Factory ستاپ کردم

حالا دو مشکل هست :
1- وقتی برنامه رو روی سیستم مشتری نصب میکنیم کامند ها و نوشته های فرم بصورت  علامت سوال (؟؟) در می آیند . . . 
*
2- گزارشی که در این برنامه تهیه شده با استفاده از DataReport هست، وقتی روی سیستم مشتری چاپ رو میزنیم خطای type mismatch صادر میشه . . .*


ممنون میشم اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه این 2 مشکل را حل کنم

پیشاپیش سپاسگذارم . . .  :قلب:

----------


## حمید محمودی

> دوستان بنده یک پروژه که با VB6 نوشته شده را با استفاده Package & Deployment Wizard و Setup Factory ستاپ کردم


Package & Deployment Wizard که خودش با خودش درگیره و پیشنهاد میشه اصلا به فکرش نیافتید.




> 1- وقتی برنامه رو روی سیستم مشتری نصب میکنیم کامند ها و نوشته های فرم بصورت  علامت سوال (؟؟) در می آیند . . .


این قضیه میتونه بخاطر تنظیم نبودن قسمت زبان ویندوز باشه؛بارها در انجمن بحث شده؛ به عنوان مثال میتونید این تاپیک رو ببنید https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?380944




> 2- گزارشی که در این برنامه تهیه شده با استفاده از DataReport هست، وقتی  روی سیستم مشتری چاپ رو میزنیم خطای type mismatch صادر میشه . . .


خطای عدم انطباقی که دریافت کردید بستگی به برنامه شما داره؛ یک نمونه ساده از اون قسمت رو اگر میتونید آپلود کنید نگاه کنیم

----------


## online98

سلام ، خیلی ممنون از این که جواب دادید :ایکس




> این قضیه میتونه بخاطر تنظیم نبودن قسمت زبان ویندوز باشه؛بارها در انجمن بحث شده؛ به عنوان مثال میتونید این تاپیک رو ببنید https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?380944


نه به خاطر این نیست . . .  آخه وقتی Setup میشه اینطوری میشه . . . اگه خوده سورس را ببرم و اجرا کنم مشکلی نداره




> خطای عدم انطباقی که دریافت کردید بستگی به برنامه شما داره؛ یک نمونه ساده از اون قسمت رو اگر میتونید آپلود کنید نگاه کنیم


این تیکه کدی هست که فاکتور را میفرسته برای چاپ :


private Cnn As ADODB.Connection
private Adoview As ADODB.Recordset

On Error Resume Next
Adoview.Close
Cnn.Open
SqlTxt = "Select * From Tbl_Factor WHERE F_ID=" & MaxID
Set Adoview = New ADODB.Recordset
Adoview.Open SqlTxt, Cnn, adOpenStatic, adLockPessimistic
Set RptNormal.DataSource = Adoview

RptNormal.Sections("Section4").Controls.Item("LblD  ate").Caption = TxtDate.Text
RptNormal.Sections("Section4").Controls.Item("LblT  ime").Caption = Time

RptNormal.Show 1
Cnn.Close


RptNormal نام دیتاریپورت هست و همه چیز بصورت کد نویسی متصل شده - از ویزارد ها استفاده نکردم
درضمن اینم بگم ... روی سیستم خودم چاپ کار میده ... رو سیستم مشتری کار نمیده و خطای Type missmath میده !!!!!

با تشکر  :خجالت:

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

چند تا راه داريد
1 - سريعترين و بدترين راه نصب ويژوال بيسيك روي سيستم مشتري است
2 - براي برنامتون با استفاده از Setup Factory يا ستاپ سازهاي ديگه، يك ستاپ كامل درست كنيد
3 - شايد الان براتون قابل استفاده نباشه و خيلي ربطي به مشكل شما نداره، ولي به دليل مشكلاتي كه در آينده باهاش درگير ميشين بهتره از گزارشگرهاي ديگه نظير كريستال ريپورت، اكتيو ريپورت و بهتر از همه Fast Report (البته پوليه) استفاده كنيد، البته در اين حالت باز هم بايد از راه شماره 2 استفاده كنيد

----------

